# FIRST STRIPES/Premières armes



## OceanBonfire (6 Apr 2020)

Basic training at St-Jean documentry film free to watch for a limited time:



> A group of civilians embark on 12 weeks of intensive training that will see them gradually transformed into soldiers of the Canadian Armed Forces. For the third instalment in his documentary series about the different stages of life, Jean-François Caissy offers a compelling portrait of the military experience, charting the paths of young adults who have made this singular career choice.



https://twitter.com/thenfb/status/1247162140890365954

https://twitter.com/onf/status/1247162141150343170


----------

